# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  E-Psychology forum Android Application

## Aeon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Δημοσιεύθηκε σήμερα στο Google Play Store, μια πρώτη απόπειρα για Android Mobile Application του φόρουμ του E-Psychology.
Η πρώτη έκδοση -με τη βοήθεια της υπηρεσίας που ονομάζεται Tapatalk- είναι διαθέσιμη.
Είναι ακόμη "φτωχή" σε γραφικά και λειτουργίες μιας και ανέβηκε περισσότερο πειραματικά και δεν δόθηκε καμία βαρύτητα στις λεπτομέρειες, ωστόσο έγινε η αρχή και ανάλογα με την απήχηση, θα υπάρξει (ή δεν θα υπάρξει) εξέλιξη.

Θα την βρείτε, όσοι έχετε Android με τον τίτλο: *E-Psychology Selfhelp Forum*
στη διεύθυνση: *E-Psychology Forum Android Application*

----------

